

Ask HN: How do you compare CPM and magazine ad rates? - kayhi

I am looking at purchasing an ad in a magazine vs. a CPM button.<p>CPM button costs $400 (8 CPM - 160x150 pixels, top right)
Magazine 1/4 page ad costs $410 (32k circulation)<p>I expect market variability, but would appreciate any insights on judging the best value when comparing these ad types.  Currently, running an ad in both isn't an option although doing so and tracking the results would be ideal.  I am hopeful that perhaps someone has already done this and noticed a significant result.
======
instakill
If you go with CPM, you'll get 50,000 guaranteed impressions of a button that
is in a fairly good position (top right is above the fold).

If you go with print, you'll get a circulation base of 32,000 which is already
less and $10 more expensive. What body has audited those circulation figures?
Have you asked the sales team what sort of pass-along rate that magazine gets?
You must also consider whether it's a weekly/bi-weekly/monthly etc magazine.
Did they guarantee you a right-hand page? Where in the magazine will it be
placed?

Personally, I believe you have to evaluate who you're trying to reach and who
can be reached with each of the above platforms. Bear in mind that a quarter
page ad isn't usually effective without amazing creative, and if they're
placing the ad at the back-end with the classifieds etc, don't expect it to
perform too well.

~~~
kayhi
Thanks for the insights into the magazine ad. I hadn't considered a number of
the factors that you mention (a case of not knowing, what you don't know). I
am going to write them today.

How are you arriving at 50,000 impressions? I thought 8 CPM would mean 8,000
impression total.

